# I'm Baaack



## joebong (Jun 18, 2007)

Been away awhile, so hi again. Just caught a sight last week and thought I'd share it with y'all. While helping my boss fix his truck, a low flyer was banking just above me. When I look up, what do I see?, a J35 Drakken (pronounced drokken by the Sweedes). Seems there's a test pilot school at nearby Mojave airport. There you'll also find some little Italian jobs called Impalas, and a sexy Czech trainer known as a L39. But the J35 has always been one of my fav's. Gotta remember to keep my digital camera around my neck.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jun 18, 2007)

joebong said:


> Been away awhile, so hi again. Just caught a sight last week and thought I'd share it with y'all. While helping my boss fix his truck, a low flyer was banking just above me. When I look up, what do I see?, a J35 Drakken (pronounced drokken by the Sweedes). Seems there's a test pilot school at nearby Mojave airport. There you'll also find some little Italian jobs called Impalas, and a sexy Czech trainer known as a L39. But the J35 has always been one of my fav's. Gotta remember to keep my digital camera around my neck.


Hi Joe - That test pilot school been there for a number of years and is operated by Shaun and Naudia Roberts. They fly the Drakkens continually as well as the Implalas. I know other people who work there both as maintainers and pilots.

Best bet is to go by in the morning, that's when they do most of their flying....


----------



## Lucky13 (Jun 18, 2007)

The Draken is one of fav jets as well....


----------

